# Stone and Wood PACIFIC clone



## Teetotaler (22/5/14)

Just made a beaut clone. I live near the source but its a bit exxy. $5 a 500ml stubby. Coopers wheat malt extract and barley malt extract. Think I popped in 1kg dex. Boiled galaxy hops 15gram at 60, 30 and cooled and dry hopped 15 gram galaxy. Bottled at 9 days. 8 grams raw sugar sec ferm. Bloody surprisingly close. Doesn't mean its a good drop but it is!!!!


----------



## Teetotaler (22/5/14)

Oh yeah Copper Tun Ale yeast!


----------



## menoetes (22/5/14)

Good to hear and cheers for sharing TeeTotaler, it's great when a brew works out the way you want. I have my own S&W Pacificale clone that I use regularly. It's a favourite with my friends and I so I generally make sure I have a fresh batch is going when the last batch is running low 

My recipe is a kit clone though using a can of coopers Euro Lager so my hop additions are much later than yours as I don't need to worry to much about bittering.

S&W Pacificale is such a great beer and I'm glad the my local has it on tap.


----------



## maaark (22/5/14)

I had heard a lot about Pacific Ale but never found it at my local bottlo. And then I went to a wedding on the weekend and they had it on tap. Very delicious and surprisingly clear. The Mrs liked it too so that's my green light to brew a batch.

I have a heap of Cascade & Galaxy in the freezer so I am going to try an extract recipe from my LHBS in the coming months - this will be my first attempt at an extract brew too.


----------



## menoetes (22/5/14)

Maark, if its the recipe from brewers choice, I think you'll be well impressed. Tony whipped that one up and his extract clones are pretty awesome


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/5/14)

have a flick through this thread: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/47023-stone-and-wood-ale-recipe/

most of the recipes are all grain, but the important bit with this beer is the late hopping..


----------



## maaark (22/5/14)

menoetes said:


> Maark, if its the recipe from brewers choice, I think you'll be well impressed. Tony whipped that one up and his extract clones are pretty awesome


That's the one, good ole' Brewer's Choice.

Hey Liam_snorkel - did you used to hangout out on the Brismetal forums? That handle is pretty unique.
(zed085 here).


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/5/14)

yeah that's me. "Liam" is always already taken. Maybe I should have gone with Liiiam :icon_cheers:


----------



## menoetes (22/5/14)

I do love this beer, though I think the latest few pints I've had off the tap at the Pig & Whistle haven't had the same zingy passionfruit punch to them as the ones I was enjoying last year. There was a bit of a drought of the Pacific ale in Brissy a few months back when the brewery was struggling to keep up with high demand so maybe the hops in the new batch aren't as good as the previous harvest or maybe the ol' P&W just need to attend to cleaning their beer lines a little better.

OT: Anyone tried their limited release Garden Ale? I thought it was a damn nice drop...


----------



## bry2 (22/5/14)

I tried a similar recipe for this beer a few weeks ago. Didn't turn out too great. I did additions at 25, 10 and 5 minutes with no dry hopping. I left the hops in the fermenter for 3 weeks during fermentation and cold conditioning (as I normally do). Basically no passion fruit taste but it did have a strong hop flavour which wasn't particularly pleasant.

Did you guys use flowers? And do you normally remove the hops after boiling?


----------



## bigmacthepunker (22/5/14)

O


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/5/14)

With galaxy I always use flowers. For dry hopping, high multiple doses for short periods of time ie 1-2 days max each, else passion fruit turns into law clippings.


----------



## kalbarluke (22/5/14)

menoetes said:


> OT: Anyone tried their limited release Garden Ale? I thought it was a damn nice drop...


I had it on tap at Alehouse 24 end of last year. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Teetotaler (23/5/14)

S and W just opened new brewery at Murbah, shouldnt be a shortage now.


----------



## TIGGA351 (23/5/14)

Hi Guys .... LOVE this beer also and I have just finished drinking a keg of my 1st clone recipe of the S&W Pacific Ale ... and it was a ripper !!!!

This is what I did :

1 can of Coopers light malt extract
1 can of Coopers wheat malt extract
1.5Kg's of Ale Malt mashed @ 65 degree's in 5 Litres of water for 30mins
Boil for 30 minutes with 500grams of the Light Extract added plus 20 grams of Galaxy flowers @ 20mins , 10mins and flame out .
Used the Fermentis US-05 yeast and added a 15 Gram bag of Galaxy finishing hops in the fermenter .

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING BEER & WONDERFUL OFF THE TAP


----------



## bry2 (24/5/14)

Tigga, did you pull your boiled hops out at flame out? and how long did you leave dry hopped hops in the fermenter?


----------



## kuiper82 (24/5/14)

I just cracked open my first S&W clone. Very nice although I made mine a bit stronger, coming in at 6%. This is the recipe I used:
- 2x coppers light malt
- 1x briess malt
- 10g galaxy hops at 30min
- 30g galaxy hops at 15min
- 20g galaxy hops at flame out 
- dry hop another 20g of galaxy about half way through fermentation. 
- used us-05 yeast Which I rehydrated before I added to the mix.

Turned out quite beautiful and refreshing to sit there and sip on. Has that body to it with the fruity after taste.


----------



## mezz94 (26/5/14)

What is the Briess malt extract you used? Or did you steep grains?


----------



## TheBaron (1/6/14)

menoetes said:


> Good to hear and cheers for sharing TeeTotaler, it's great when a brew works out the way you want. I have my own S&W Pacificale clone that I use regularly. It's a favourite with my friends and I so I generally make sure I have a fresh batch is going when the last batch is running low
> 
> My recipe is a kit clone though using a can of coopers Euro Lager so my hop additions are much later than yours as I don't need to worry to much about bittering.
> 
> S&W Pacificale is such a great beer and I'm glad the my local has it on tap.


Would you mind posting your kit recipe for this? I had this beer for the first time last weekend and really want to try and recreate it but I'm still just a lowly kit brewer.


----------



## bradmelb (1/6/14)

Does anyone have an AG recipe? or thread link?


----------



## menoetes (1/6/14)

TheBaron said:


> Would you mind posting your kit recipe for this? I had this beer for the first time last weekend and really want to try and recreate it but I'm still just a lowly kit brewer.


I've posted it a few times around the forum, the last time was here - second post down.

Real easy; if you know how to steep grains and use hops it'll come out well. I enjoy it best after about 4 weeks in the bottle when it has begun to mellow but those hop flavors are still nice and fresh.

If you want to make it extra fruity and have the extra galaxy hops laying about you could try changing the hop additions from 30g @ 5 minutes to 20g @15 + 20g @ 5minutes (leave the dry hopping unchanged) otherwise it's still a cracker of a recipe IMHO.

EDIT: Daemon has an AG Stone & Wood Pacific ale clone in the recipe section he calls his Sticks & Stones or if you want to try some more aggressive hopping you could use his grain list and steal the hop schedule from BCs Pacificale extract recipe.


----------



## TheBaron (2/6/14)

menoetes said:


> I've posted it a few times around the forum, the last time was here - second post down.
> 
> Real easy; if you know how to steep grains and use hops it'll come out well. I enjoy it best after about 4 weeks in the bottle when it has begun to mellow but those hop flavors are still nice and fresh.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, that was exactly what I was after. I've also just started using grains and hops so it's about right for my skill level at the moment. Really looking forward to giving it a go!


----------

